# Normal prolactin levels with galactorrhoea



## Poddington Pea

Hi All,
I have a bit of a mystery going on and just wondered on the off chance if anyone might be able to help unravel it. I'll start at the beginning! I had my daughter back in 2008 after 9 months of TTC and a course of acupuncture. During the ttc months, I had lots of weird stuff going on....cycles all over the place, bleeding mid cycle. Even when on the pill, I was bleeding before the pack of pills ended.
I breastfed for 13 months, but periods came back quite with quite light bleeding when DD was about 4 months. Fairly normal cycles then, but with light periods until I started TTC number 2 in about October 2010. Around about that time, I noticed my boobs were starting to produce milk again, only small amounts but definitely there. I was investigated for a prolactinoma whilst living abroad and over there I was told I most likely had one. We move back to the UK and consultant here says I don't have one. At this stage prolactin levels were high normal and I was still producing milk. I was away from DH then for a few months and started a new job so TTC on hold. Fast forward to present and have been ttc again for about 10 months, with one chemical pregnancy to show for it. I have just had some blood tests done and everything fine...BUT I still have small amounts of milk. (Prolactin was tested and was normal). I have done some reading and am convinced that the galactorrhoea has something to do with my fertility issues. I have a 8-9 day luteal phase too, which I know can be assoicated with prolactin problems.
I am just really confused that my prolactin levels on the test were normal? ......anyway, I am going back to the doctor's soon, I just wondered if anyone could make any sense of all this or had similar issues?
Many thanks


----------

